

If Our Eyes Could See Wireless Signals, They Wouldn’t Look Like This - throwaway829086
https://hackaday.com/2015/08/29/if-our-eyes-could-see-wireless-signals-they-wouldnt-look-like-this/

======
shostack
What is the current state of medical science on this topic? It obviously looks
very scary to the layman to see their space being blasted by invisible waves
like this, but have we found any evidence that there is short/long-term impact
on our bodies, brains, etc.?

Articles like this[1] on electrosensitivity definitely make me raise my
eyebrow and think "what haven't we realized about this yet?"

[1] [http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/jun/21/the-
town-t...](http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/jun/21/the-town-that-
banned-wi-fi)

